# What kind of molasses is best for the ladies?



## abesmitty (May 12, 2010)

I usually use grandmas unsulferated molasses but its getting so expensive, like 3 buck every 12 oz. and i use about 2 of those every watering. So my question's are...


1. Whats the best molasses to use for plants?
2. Is the molasses used for deer ok to use for the ladies? (the molasses either is used for baiting deer or used for tenderising... but says "feed grade")
3. where would be a good place to buy in bulk for cheap?


Thanks ahead of time guys and please only people with experience here.
Good advice +rep


----------



## abesmitty (May 12, 2010)

am i in the wrong forum? or is this just way above everyone's head.


----------



## tinyTURTLE (May 12, 2010)

i use grandma's.
but the molasses should be unsulphered, as far as i know that's the only requirement.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 12, 2010)

unsulphered thats all you need
1tbsp per gallon thats it. $3 at the grocery store with a yellow label


----------



## tinyTURTLE (May 12, 2010)

you can probably get it by the gallon at the feed store.
but a small $3 bottle will last through a couple small grows.


----------



## MAc DRe (May 12, 2010)

abesmitty said:


> I usually use grandmas unsulferated molasses but its getting so expensive, like 3 buck every 12 oz. and i use about 2 of those every watering. So my question's are...
> 
> 
> 1. Whats the best molasses to use for plants?
> ...


 I use blackstrap unsulphured organic molasses. I got it from Draper's Catalog 5 gallon bucket for like 95 shipped. its only like 40 bucks for the molasses the loot for the shipping. I think that if you can find cattle feed molasses it would fine as long as its unsulphured and preferably organic. Hope this helps, not sure what the guy posted aboce is talking about i guess it went right over his head or didnt read your post. anyway good luck


----------



## tinyTURTLE (May 12, 2010)

MAc DRe said:


> I use blackstrap unsulphured organic molasses. I got it from Draper's Catalog 5 gallon bucket for like 95 shipped. its only like 40 bucks for the molasses the loot for the shipping. I think that if you can find cattle feed molasses it would fine as long as its unsulphured and preferably organic. Hope this helps, not sure what the guy posted aboce is talking about i guess it went right over his head or didnt read your post. anyway good luck


yeah, you caught me not reading... d'oh!


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 12, 2010)

BEST MOLASSES!!!!......




















they have a HYDRO version too!! i used and use it, BOTH OF THEM, GREAT DAMN STUFF!!!!!

MAC DRE!!!!! huh. decent pik dood, great album!


----------



## Unclepauly (May 13, 2010)

I don't know what it is about these MJ forums but nobody ever posts an answer until you ask why they aren't answering. It's pretty ridiculous


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 13, 2010)

just takes some patients.


----------



## Wetdog (May 14, 2010)

"Feed Grade" is fine.

Look in the Feed&Seed stores if you are in an area with livestock.

In my area, it cost ~$20 for a 5 gallon pail.

Wet


----------



## sensisensai (May 14, 2010)

hands down the best bang for your buck IS organic blackstrap molasses. checkout newseasons.com not sure if that works but thats the store i get it from locally, look around for bulk but the honey B is a molasses knock off that cost more, sorry. but if your in soil blackstrap is the best (the organic) i dont like the orginal i believe grandmas is second best to organic blackstrap, but as said as long as its unsulphured but u asked what was the best and this is it IMO.


----------



## Quiller (May 14, 2010)

I need to catch up. What is the purpose of the Molasses? Extra carbs while flowering?


----------



## Wetdog (May 15, 2010)

Search the 'organics' sub forum for 'molasses' and enjoy a few hours of reading.

Sorry, I'm just not going to re type all that info.

Research is your friend.

Wet


----------



## slackwater (May 20, 2010)

Thats why i just read the things people write.Most of the people just want to feel important.


----------



## moz324 (May 23, 2010)

use blackstrap molasses. its cheap. 1 tbsp, a gallon


----------



## SnOoPXIV (May 23, 2010)

abesmitty said:


> I usually use grandmas unsulferated molasses but its getting so expensive, like 3 buck every 12 oz. and i use about 2 of those every watering. So my question's are...
> 
> 
> 1. Whats the best molasses to use for plants?
> ...


try sucanat heard its the best havent tried it tho but you are suppose put it in hot water so that the little chunks dissolve then throw it in your res it does wonder$


----------



## clift709 (May 23, 2010)

Black Strap is what you want to use. What you're using now will be beneficial but to get a huge bloom you really want to use blackstrap. Also, it can be used on it's own diluted in water, right up until the last watering before harvest. It's of most use in weeks 1-5... you can pick it up at Bulk Barn or other such food stores for roughly 33 cents per 100 grms, so you can get loads of it for cheap. It only takes one teaspoon for every 4 liters(roughly one gallon) of water to do the trick.


----------



## cannofbliss (May 24, 2010)

Go to a bulk warehouse and purchase un-sulfured kind(doesnt matter what brand) ( molasses is molasses, as long as it is unsulfured  

5lb is usually available and generally 1/3 of the price of grandma's per oz. 

If you go through a 12oz in 2 waterings then you are probably using too much not that it will really hurt the plant, its just wasteful and the buds wont swell up like a balloon(and double yield etc...)either by using more molasses than necessary.

If it did then molasses probably would be illegal too LOL


----------

